# goose band ?



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

how common or uncommon are banded snow geese.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

..depends on which flyway you hunt, maybe.

There are a lot of reports throughout the forums each year, fall & spring of band harvests. Just the sheer amount of snows on this continent would make them a rare shoot.

There seems to be more juvie bands also.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Zekeland said:


> There seems to be more juvie bands also.


Probably because more juvies get shot.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I think there are much more adult bands now that they don't band snows like they did 3-5 years ago. As far as a ratio, I have heard 1 in 100 kicked around quite a bit.


----------



## IAsnow goose (Jan 24, 2007)

It seems to be around 1 to 250 for us. That's why it's taken us a year or two to start seeing them


----------



## lakerwaterfowler (Jan 28, 2006)

It really varied for my ground the past two years. Two years ago we shot around 150 with no bands. Then this past spring we shot 230 with 5 bands. And 3 came from 12 birds one weekend! All I have to say is that its all luck in my book!


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I see them about 1 in 500 or even less


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

Im still looking to shoot one seems like im about 0 in 3000 in the last 3
years


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yep no luck here eather i go out looking at large lake fulls of geese with a high powered scope and i still don't see any geese with bands on their necks. So in my book their few and far between.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

> i go out looking at large lake fulls of geese with a high powered scope


I'll go ahead and recommend a spotting scope or good binocs instead. (Unless you don't have the scope mounted on a rifle that is.) Just a little head's up. :wink:

We had a buck running across the field one year and when the warden approached us he tried accusing my buddy of shooting at it when he had a doe tag. I didn't like how the warden handled it (trying to use intimidation), and over-using his power of assumption. It was a lot of bs and just goes to show how and what they can assume when you're using your scope to magnify.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Like it was said earlier it is completely luck for the most part. Some groups have it some don't. During the year of 2007 the 3 guys that make up our crew shot 213 snows and blues and of which 2 were banded. One from the spring that was 13 years old and one from the fall that was banded 2 months earlier and was too young to fly when banded. We only shot 4 S&Bs that hunt and one of them was banded so as you can see it just comes down to shooting the right birds. You can take this information however you want. I know some guys that have shot hundreds of them and never got a band.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

bandman said:


> > i go out looking at large lake fulls of geese with a high powered scope
> 
> 
> I'll go ahead and recommend a spotting scope or good binocs instead. (Unless you don't have the scope mounted on a rifle that is.) Just a little head's up. :wink:
> ...


Ya i ment a pair of binoculars but i could see why a game warden would get mad about something like that after all it's their job.


----------

